# Mirage Sport? 6'8



## apsuhead (Sep 22, 2010)

I've had a nice mountain bike for about 13 years. I put road tires on it have been riding it a lot the last few years. I wanted to upgrade to road bike but I just didn't have the money to get a nice bike. I tried the walmart road bike (GMC Denali) but took it back after 2 rides. I have pedals and shoes that I purchased ... and I got a quill extender for that bike so it was bearable but it was already falling apart so I returned it. I have looked at a few Motobecane road bikes on bikesdirect (in my preferred price range - under $500). I am 6'8 and 230 lbs and have a 40 inch bike inseam. I am only looking for 64 cm bikes because that seems to be the tallest out there. The Mirage Sport and Mirage Pro seem like good choices that come in 64cm. I can't find any head tube length info? Any help or suggestions would be appreciated!

Measurements that I took ...
-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 40
Trunk: 29
Forearm: 16
Arm: 29
Thigh: 27
Lower Leg: 26
Sternal Notch: 66
Total Body Height: 80


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

That bike is too small for you. You will be told that it will fit you. It won't. You will have to do some looking, but you will be able to find a bike that fits, even if its older. I'm 6'7", just for the record.

Short people, especially the owner of BikesDirect, will tell you that the 64 will fit (that 64 is measured to the top of the seat post, so the bike is more of a 61). He doesn't know what he's talking about. A bike that fits makes all the difference in the world. When I got a bike with a 320 mm steer tube and long forks I couldn't believe the difference. You don't have to live with 5 inches of drop from the saddle to the handlebars.

It would be worth riding what you have until you can save more. In the long run that would be better.

Good luck.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> That bike is too small for you. You will be told that it will fit you. It won't. You will have to do some looking, but you will be able to find a bike that fits, even if its older. I'm 6'7", just for the record.
> 
> Short people, especially the owner of BikesDirect, will tell you that the 64 will fit (that 64 is measured to the top of the seat post, so the bike is more of a 61). He doesn't know what he's talking about. A bike that fits makes all the difference in the world. When I got a bike with a 320 mm steer tube and long forks I couldn't believe the difference. You don't have to live with 5 inches of drop from the saddle to the handlebars.
> 
> ...



Bikes are measured two ways
center to top [the standard method]
and center to center [old school method for only a few brands]
a 64cm [C-T] is the tallest production bike I know of [other than one track bike we bring in 65cm.

At 6'8" a C-T 64cm may be a bit small for some riders; but I know of no alternative in a production road bike -- especially in the price range of under $500

a custom bike might fit better
but now you are talking thousands of dollars


----------



## DCinNY (Oct 1, 2009)

Did you mean to say that the 64 is measured to the top of the seat tube.... rather than seat post?


----------



## apsuhead (Sep 22, 2010)

My LBS only carries GT road bikes. I actually know the owner but they only make the GTs in XL - which is around 58 cm. So even at 61 cm - this bike would be a good option for me. My mountain bike is even shorter than these. I have the seat as high as it will go and added aero bars that give me some added length on the handle bars. I am dying to get a tall road bike!

Mike, thanks for the info. I'm glad your company gives us an option if we don't have lots of money to spend on a bike. Will you guys have 64 cm Records or Mirage Pros in stock anytime soon? They are sold out now. Will there be any clearance sales anytime soon with the new 2011 models coming out? I knew i saw the 2009 Mirage Pro for $499 when it was on clearance. My wife is the ultimate coupon shopper so it helps me at home if I can show I got a good deal! Thanks


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

apsuhead said:


> My LBS only carries GT road bikes. I actually know the owner but they only make the GTs in XL - which is around 58 cm. So even at 61 cm - this bike would be a good option for me. My mountain bike is even shorter than these. I have the seat as high as it will go and added aero bars that give me some added length on the handle bars. I am dying to get a tall road bike!
> 
> Mike, thanks for the info. I'm glad your company gives us an option if we don't have lots of money to spend on a bike. Will you guys have 64 cm Records or Mirage Pros in stock anytime soon? They are sold out now. Will there be any clearance sales anytime soon with the new 2011 models coming out? I knew i saw the 2009 Mirage Pro for $499 when it was on clearance. My wife is the ultimate coupon shopper so it helps me at home if I can show I got a good deal! Thanks



I am certain I can find you a good deal in a road bike in 64cm
if not in BD stock; in one of the shops

just PM me and we can work out details

Mike


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

This is more your size.

http://tucson.craigslist.org/bik/1976534350.html


----------



## apsuhead (Sep 22, 2010)

I just ordered the 64 cm 2009 Motobecane Mirage Pro w aero bars for $449 from sprtymama on ebay. We'll see how it fits and how it rides ...


----------



## aw2pp (Aug 19, 2010)

bikesdirect said:


> I am certain I can find you a good deal in a road bike in 64cm
> if not in BD stock; in one of the shops
> 
> just PM me and we can work out details
> ...


Mike I was going to start another thread on this question, but it doesn't deserve it. Is there any way to search bd.com for bikes of a given size? Although I'm not as tall as the OP, the majority of your bikes would probably be too small for me (I'm 6'5"). It would be handy to be able to narrow search results down to 62 and 64 cm frames that you have in stock.


----------



## apsuhead (Sep 22, 2010)

I agree. I just had to click on all the bikes to figure out which ones came in the big sizes. I have been checking ebay for months for road bikes by size - 64 cm, 66 cm, etc. Sprtymama's bikes never showed up in the search results. The way she has the listed won't return any results by size. I finally searched "motobecane" on ebay and found her listing for the 64 cm 2009 Mirage Pro I ordered. Here are the prices I found for the bike. Even though it is an older model ... seems like I got a great deal! Bike should be here tomorrow ...

$629 http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/mirage_pro09.htm
$499 http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/mirage_pro_sale.htm
$449 http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ALUMINUM-RO...50498079994?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item230a6274fa


----------



## apsuhead (Sep 22, 2010)

*Ride!*

I order my bike Monday night and it arrived Thursday. Just got back from my 1st ride. Went with 6 other riders for about 30 miles which is more than I usually ride. Also had lots more hills than I usually do, but it nice to push myself and to have a little competition out there.

I am very pleased with the bike. It's so much lighter than the bikes I have ridden before, and the skinny tires and rims make it a million times easier than my old mountain bike and the walmart road bike i tried before. I like the shifters and they work fine. The double crank in the front was fine - even though it has hard on big hills - I don't think I need a triple on the front. The bike fits good - I may raise the seat up slightly on my next ride and I may look to get an adjustable stem or something to raise the handlebars up just a little. I had a little neck pain but I also rode longer and harder than I have in the past. I didn't install the tri aero bars yet but I look forward to trying those out. I made the mistake of riding without my lbs adjusting the shifters - so some of the middle gears kept switching as I started a climb. I also had the hardest time getting my cleats (they are a lot smaller than the ones I am used to) in the pedals, and when i did get connected - they would pop out very easily. I may switch back to my old LOOK pedals for now or just adjust and practice with these before another long ride. Even though I had a few minor issues riding a new bike with new pedals - I absolutely love my new bike. It was very easy to put it together and BD (mike) and sprtymama were very helpful with the entire transaction. I am still amazed at the price for this new bike. I will get a new pump and odds and ends for my lbs, but I just couldn't afford a new bike from a bike shop. Now I just need a trainer, bike shorts, jersey, etc etc etc!



















EDIT - just realized my screws were rounded on my clips on my shoes - that's why they wouldn't lock into the pedals all the way. The flat screws that came with the clips weren't long enough - so I used the longer screws from my old pedals. No wonder I couldn't lock in all the way during my ride!


----------



## aw2pp (Aug 19, 2010)

apsuhead said:


> I agree. I just had to click on all the bikes to figure out which ones came in the big sizes. I have been checking ebay for months for road bikes by size - 64 cm, 66 cm, etc. Sprtymama's bikes never showed up in the search results. The way she has the listed won't return any results by size. I finally searched "motobecane" on ebay and found her listing for the 64 cm 2009 Mirage Pro I ordered. Here are the prices I found for the bike. Even though it is an older model ... seems like I got a great deal! Bike should be here tomorrow ...
> 
> $629 http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/mirage_pro09.htm
> $499 http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/mirage_pro_sale.htm
> $449 http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ALUMINUM-RO...50498079994?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item230a6274fa


Sprtymama's inventory seems to have emptied here at the start of the month. Nothing is for sale.


----------



## apsuhead (Sep 22, 2010)

I have been looking into stem risers, adjustable stems, or a new longer stem with a higher angle - any advice? 
Those were quick cell phone pics, here are some better ones ...


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Your cycling inseam is longer than mine, by almost an inch. On a bike that's about the same size as the one you just purchased, here's how much seatpost I'm showing.

Tell me again how great that fits please.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

A 40" inseam should produce a saddle height of 35.3" or 89.7cm from the center of the BB to the top of the seat, measured at the same angle as the seat tube.

The photos look pretty close to 9" of extension about the seat collar, which would make it pretty close.


----------



## apsuhead (Sep 22, 2010)

Did a little more work to my bike tonight. Installed a stem extender which raised my handlebars up 3 inches (it feels much, much better), raised my seat about an inch, and switched my pedals back to my LOOK cleats. Everything feels much better now. I just rode around the block in the dark, and hope to get out for another ride tomorrow.


----------



## apsuhead (Sep 22, 2010)

I know its not the prettiest thing in the world, but it sure feels better with the stem extender.


----------



## apsuhead (Sep 22, 2010)

Just noticed my bike on ebay for only $409 now. 62 and 64 cm. Hard to beat that price.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ALUMINUM-RO...30443596091?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item1e5f0b513b


----------

